# 30 shots at 33'. Impromptu target in freezing cold.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. One of my friends had this old traffic cone and I shot at it in the freezing cold. I had two wild shots getting used to the band performance in freezing cold. I eventually started putting the slingshot in my pocket getting off two shots and then warming it again.

I had a lot of shots go through the same holes. It was three holes that eventually joined together. It was only 33 feet though so it's not that big a deal. It eventually became a negative target for the last 10 shots. Trying to stay in the same holes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun. I hope to get to shoot a little this weekend,


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Tag said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I hope to get to shoot a little this weekend,


It was fun shooting through the cone. It was brittle from age and from the temperature. I initially intended to use it as a makeshift backstop but the first shot went through so I just shot at it directly.

Oh yeah: GZK bands seem to be less affected by the cold then natural latex or TBG. The other rig I had with me with tubes did not work at all. It was like tossing an underhand pitch at the target.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The precise pinks seem to be unaffected by the cold. There’s a few vids on YouTube of a fellow shooting while standing in a freezer. I’ve been using a set for a little while now. Check em out.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn buddy! It is supposed to warm up a bit this weekend, can't wait!!


----------

